# PuckPuck - Turning your Aeropress into a cold brew drip tower



## puckpuck (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, its great to join your community.

I have recently designed a product that turns your Aeropress into a Kyoto drip tower. Its a small addition to your Aeropress that radically changes the way it brews allowing you to make a 2.5 hr brew through the system whilst still using the Aeropress filters and bottom chamber assembly.

We just previewed it at the New York Coffee Festival (we are from London but unfortunately missed the London festival), it was really well received and a few people remarked was the best cold brew of the show.

If anyone is interested it is now live on Kickstarter, we would be looking to ship in Feb/March 2018.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/twoatsix/puckpuck-the-little-cold-brew-coffee-maker-for-the

I hope you like it! Its been a year in development now, we have just received final working prototypes from the factory and are tweaking the design for production.

If you have any further questions please let me know.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone backed this? Sounds interesting

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...cold-brew-coffee-maker-for-the?ref=nav_search

Only 4 days left and its fully backed


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I also thought it looked interesting


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I backed it: seems a bit more elegant then just keeping the coffee grinds in a bottle and filtering afterwards.

No glass to break too


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

I backed it as well, looks nice and neat. Was given a present of Yamo cold brewer its lovely but takes up too much counter space. Now in attic due to lack of space and use.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I've given it a shot considering it's not very expensive! Been experimenting with cold brews a bit recently, so I'll be interested to see what this can do.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The money saved by backing an unknown is not massive, but then neither is the full price and, seeing as part of my reason for backing the Aergrind was to make cold brew next spring I have also backed this, as it's just the job to go with my newly acquired Aeropress. If I didn't back it I'd forget all about it come next spring. Hopefully it'll arrive just before 'cold brew season'. I could've just bought a mizudashi but this thing looks kind of nifty and would fit in the Aeropress tote bag so I was tempted over the edge.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My Puckpuck turned up today.... Tried it out with some LSOL - perfect for this weather. I'm impressed! ?

Anyone else got theirs yet???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beat you to it on the what the postie thread


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Arse biscuits


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Arse biscuits


Does it do those too


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah - not good for the grinder though



coffeechap said:


> Does it do those too


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine arrived (picked black colour) - it will have its first test tomorrow.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Seeing this thread makes me want one, but it would be stupid of me to want one. I'm not going to travel such that I have several hours at a hotel room etc before I'll want a coffee. I already have a few cold brew methods (Hario, Oxo and Bruer) covering dripper as well as immersion (which is my go-to method).

So why do I need one? I'm sure I don't need one.

I must not get a PuckPuck....yet.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd love to get hold of one of these but not sure where to go online as the indiegogo has closed for it! Any ideas?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/puckpuckme/

PuckPuck

The little cold brew maker attachment for the Aeropress. Now available to buy in the UK through Coffeehit, follow the link below bit.ly/puckpuckch

A tad under £34 with delivery.


----------



## mossym (Aug 9, 2018)

so any longer term views? i know with a few of the coffee gadgets i;ve had the initial results were good and then i got less impressed as it went on, anyone with one for a while care to comment?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd be interested in what people think too.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> I'd be interested in what people think too.


I really like mine. To be honest, the results are probably very similar to any other drip contraption for cold brew, but the fact it clicks together into a little Puck in my cupboard is a huge bonus (particularly with the missus on my back about the amount of coffee gear in the kitchen!).

Only thing I'm still working on is that I find the flow rate takes a little time to settle. You get it in the right zone, then check 15 mins later and it's totally stopped, so you have to loosen it off a bit more. Usually stable after that, sometimes needs another check. I have one on now for the morning and I know I'll have to check it a couple of times before bed just to make sure it's draining properly through the night.


----------

